# What is a good saddle for a heavy female rider?



## jessica47201 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey everyone---
I'm new here and pretty much new to biking. I just sold my Trek 4500 WSD and bought a 2009 Cannondale Cyclocross 5 or CX-9 (I've seen it call both) and I'm loving it!! The bike is awesome in everyway besides the seat. It hurts!!! Now, I'm 5'7" and weight around 180lbs. I don't really consider myself a heavy or plus size female, but since I have been riding I'm finding that I have to shop for "plus size" female cycling clothes which sucks but hey, whatever. I'm kinda interested in the Sella An-Atomica, "cylesdale" version and I also like the idea but not the looks of the Spiderflex seat. Now before everyone laughs and bans me from ever posting again please be open minded about the Spiderflex saddle. I'm hoping to ride 75-100 miles a week once I get nto the routine and I'm not really planning on racing. For right now my miles will be mostly road miles, but I might go do some local trails once my knee injury is better. I like the Spiderflex just because of some of the reviews I read, but I also like the Sella An-Atomica, but I'm reading alot of reviews about people having to make alot of adjustments and fine tuning. Any help would be great!!! Please don't laught!!!!


*I do not regret the things I've done, but those I did not do.*


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Out of the two you're considering, I'd say the selle an-atomica would be the wiser choice. It looks as though the spiderflex is a nose-less saddle, which sounds like a good idea until you realize how much you use your thighs on the nose of the saddle in order to control your bike!

I used to ride an an-atomica, but it ended up stretching/sagging to the end of the tension adjustment bolt. I've seen other people with the same thing going on, and they just continue to ride even with the sag/low tension, however, I didn't find it to be comfortable. Until I got to that point, though, I have to say it was the most comfortable saddle I've ridden!

Anyway- the important thing, no matter what your weight, is that you get something that's the right width for your bone structure (most bike shops have some sort of device that you can sit on for measuring the distance between the seatbones). Once you have that measurement, look for something that's as wide as, if not a little wider than that measurement. Example: I measure up to be about 145mm wide and my saddle is 155mm wide (Selle Italia Lady SLR Gelflow). The distance between the seatbones remains the same no matter how skinny/fat a person is.

When you're shopping around, take what others say with a gigantic grain of salt and maybe a few peppercorns added for good measure: saddle choice is totally a personal thing. What is torture to one individual may be your dream saddle. 
Once you get a saddle, be sure to get it set up right- poor fit can make the right saddle feel totally wrong. Once you're sure it's the right height and fore/aft is correct (as far as tilt goes, flat to nose-up a tiny bit is generally best), then ride. If your seatbones get sore and everything seems OK otherwise, then ride again and again and again. That soreness will eventually go away. If the saddle starts chafing/rubbing/or causing numbness, then chances are, it's not the one for you. 

I've been through nearly 20 saddles in the past 3 years. Most people don't take that long  

Once you find one that you love, buy an extra one or two!


----------



## Eilsel (Jan 18, 2009)

I agree with what Andrea says. Your seatbones will be sore for a little while no matter what saddle you try, but that goes away. I am about the same proportions as you...5'7" and 175 lbs. I had a really cushy seat and my butt hurt. Then I got a Specialzed Jett and I'm still getting a used to it. I rode 52 miles last Saturday and my butt only hurt for a few hours and was gone. My seat bones hurt (past tense...mostly), but my bits don't go numb. I like my new saddle more than my cushy one.


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

Saddles are the most difficult detail of fine tuning your bike you will encounter. I went through a few before I found what I love, the Specialized Ruby. As Andrea said, get your seat bones measured and start looking at what fits. Keep in mind that more padding is not always better. It will eventually cause numbness as your rides get longer. I was scared to death of the ruby and tried every Terry saddle and others with more padding. I finally found for me that less is more. I was able to find a few "close ones" just by visiting my local bike shop and sitting on some bikes. It's all trial and error. You will have some soreness, that's normal, but chafing and numbness are bad. Check out the Team Estrogen forums for saddle links. Good luck.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

After 5 or 6 saddles, I found the a Selle Italia with a cut out that worked best for me. My chief complaint leading up to finding this saddle was girly bit burning after 2+ hours of riding.

I just tried to find the saddle I have, but it doesn't look like they still make it (YIKES!! dang, wish I had spares).


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Other note...

saddles break down. They just do. Most people ride 'em too long. So, whatever you get, it it starts out working (well, not immediately of course, for the sit bone reasons others have noted) and after a few months (or couple years, depending on how much you ride) becomes uncomfortable, replace it. 

PS, if you really struggle to adjust to something racier while you are still ramping up your riding and/or losing weight, look at some of the more recreational offerings from Terry. I assume they still make the original Liberator.


----------

